# 2 stage Fowler-Stephens orchiopexy



## kparkhurst (Feb 29, 2012)

We are not clear as to how to bill each stage of the 2 stage Fowler-Stephens orchidopexy. We usually perform a first stage clipping of the testicular vessels via a laparoscope at the time of initial laparoscopy for a non-palpable undescended testis. Six months later we perform the second stage and this might be done as an open procedure or laparoscopically. Which codes would you use for these procedures?


----------



## SHAFFERA (Apr 10, 2014)

Could you please give any advise on coding this particular surgery in 2 stages?  Thanks!


----------

